# Where do you get scores???? (US)



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

I am having trouble getting some more obscure scores. Heck, they may not even be available, but I wish there was a way to find out!

Right now I use Lucksmusic.com, and JWpepper.com (it shames me to admit that, but they do have a good selection). I used to use shattingermusic.com but they closed shop.

I use Hal Leonard and Boosey & Hawkes sites as reference points, but BH is a pain to shop from and HL just directs you to another online source.

To give you an idea of some of the scores I'm looking for......

James MacMillan: Symphony #3 "Silence"
John Adams: Common Tone is Simple Time
RVW: Symphony #6 in Full Score (yeah, I don't like study scores if I can help it)

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It is common to hope or assume recent works are available in score, where many are not, or they are for hire only.

John Adams' _Common Tones in Simple Time_ is with Associated Music Publishers Inc. -- and only available on hire.
http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/work/23702

James MacMillan: Symphony #3 is with Boosey and Hawkes, so you must inquire there. I would be prepared also to find it might only be available on hire.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

The VW is surely on Amazon new or used


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Here it is on sheetmusicplus.com
http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/symphony-no-6-in-e-minor-sheet-music/19642590


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

You may have to search overseas to get scores,i find it hard to get the E-FLAT symphony of TCHAIKOVSKY.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

You can get many scores and the individual parts from
imslp ( sorry no link). Do a google search.

These are scores in the public domain, though I'm not sure how old a piece must be before it's in the public domain. I am able to download as PDF files and read along in iBooks on my iPad while listening. I recently did this for the Berg Violin Concerto. I wouldn't try to download an entire Mahler symphony and attempt to read on my iPad mini, I'd need a microscope. 

I did get a Mahler symphony score from my local library.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> You can get many scores and the individual parts from
> imslp ( sorry no link).


The IMSLP link is http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page. I've gotten many scores (a few with parts) from a variety of composers.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

mtmailey said:


> You may have to search overseas to get scores,i find it hard to get the E-FLAT symphony of TCHAIKOVSKY.


Perhaps because it's not finished. I learned something new today.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_in_E_flat_(Tchaikovsky)

There was a completed version made in the 20th century, but so perhaps not readily available, or not in the public domain. Perhaps owned by the person who completed the work.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Have you tried the IMSLP (International Music Score Library) Petrucci Music Library which boasts "79,844 works · 275,765 scores · 29,735 recordings · 11,100 composers · 277 performers"?

Here is the "List by Composer" page: http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Composers


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

If you sign up, you can view (but not download) MacMillan's Symphony No. 3 here:
http://www.boosey.com/cr/perusals/score.asp?id=10606

They have a good bit of Adams for perusal, but not Common Tones in Simple Time.


----------

